# White Specks?



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

I made a batch of soap on Saturday and it turned out beautifully, except for having some little white specks in it. The oils I used were, Palm, Coconut, Castor, Shea Butter, Olive, and Cocoa Butter. I'm thinking it might be from the cocoa butter...any ideas?


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i am by far no expert, but when i used cocoa butter, i got white specks. the soap was very nice to use.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi Bethany,
This happened to one of my batches a few weeks ago. I remade the batch the other day, using the same exact oils and fragrance and I got zero specs. I believe the specks were caused by the temp. during cure. At that time I was wrapping the molds after pouring and setting in a wooden box under my kitchen table, out of the way. I believe the soap got too cold from the cold floor, and some of the oil solidified. I don't know if it was the food oils or the fragrance. The fragrance was blackberry sage from Prarie Fragrance. Now I have begun putting my molds in a warm oven since the outside temps. have gotten so cold and I have had no more problems. Hope this helps.
Anita


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Anita, that makes sense. That could very well be my problem...because we've had cold temps here as well.

I'm using Milky Way Molds, and they don't have any "lids" whatsoever...what do you all use to cover them? I've used thin sheets of plexi-glass in the past...but it cracked all up on me...so I need to figure something new out.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

get some of those flexible cutting boards they come 3 or 4 to a package and would work I think they are thin plastic or if your close to OK city or Tulsa see if they have a Regal plastics they will cut 1/8th in / 3/8 or 1/4 plexiglass for you.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

What were the temps of your oils both times you made your recipe? I have had this problem when I did not thoroughly heat ALL the oils (even the liquid ones) and then cool them to RT. I use to cheat and melt the solid oils and then add the liquid ones to the melted oils to cool them. Then I was told that even sunflower needs to be heated because sometimes the stearic content is higher and it needs to melt.

Once I did that I didn't have the stearic issues, but it could be FO that riced, but you didn't experience that the second go round. 

I'm assuming there is no zap so it's not lye...


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

I heated the oils pretty low, right around 90-100 degrees. I didn't heat the olive oil though...just added it after. 

I haven't dumped the second batch out of the molds yet, so we'll see if it has the specks. It doesn't look like it will though, and the oil got a little hotter with it...about 125.


----------

